# Can't open ports on my modem/router. Can anyone please help? Thank you!



## wingho (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi, 

I am considered as a novice when it comes to networking, modems/routers etc so i'll need instructions in laymans terms if that is alright with you guys lol.

I have a Belkin Modem/Router, I need ports TCP 80, 2300 and UDP 2310 I think to be forwarded so I can play a certain game online (Age of Empires 3). 

I have tried DMZ mode for my pc and I can play the game online but only with DMZ enabled. I dont know if this will help you guys, just some extra info.

Belkin Modem/Router model : F5D7634-4A-H v2 (on the device)

F5D7634-4-H v2 (01) (on the online settings (192.168.2.1))

It has the latest firmware as I have clicked on the firmware update and it says "There is no new firmware update available for this Router!"

Can anyone please help?

Thank you


----------



## Wil 08 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi ! 

Based on this website Age of Empires III TCP UDP port setttings and minimum requirements the ports that you need to open are 2300-2310 (TCP and UDP).

First you may need to assign a static/manual ipaddress on you device.

If you are using an X-Box, please refer on the link below:
How to set up a static IP address on your Xbox 360 - PortForward.com

If you are using a PS3, please refer on the link below:
Setting a static IP address on the Playstation 3 - PortForward.com

The ipaddress that you will use should be within the range of your Belkin modem/router so you may use 192.168.2-250 (like 192.168.2.5).

After that, here's a link on how to open a ports on your Belkin modem/router:
Belkin : Support Configuring port forwarding

If the above steps still did not help you, you may try disabling the firewall of your modem/router.


----------



## wingho (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.

Sorry, I should of mentioned I already tried opening the ports but didn't have any luck, the game still wont work. I also tried disabling the firewall but again no luck. The key thing is that when its on DMZ everything works so its got to be something wrong with the port forwarding function on my modem/router but am not sure.


----------



## Wil 08 (Oct 20, 2012)

Please provide me the screenshot of the port forwarding on your router.

So when it is on DMZ it works fine. It seems that there are still some ports you need to open.


----------



## wingho (Oct 18, 2012)

Here are the ports I forwarded, I also tried use sites like http://https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2 and http://http://www.whatsmyip.org/port-scanner/ to check if they are open but they all come back either closed or timed out.


----------



## wingho (Oct 18, 2012)

Whoops..............WhatsMyIP.org | Port Scanners/Sniffers, http://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Have you assigned a static ip address of 192.168.2.4 to the device that is being used for the game?

What device is it pc, laptop or ps3, xbox?


----------



## wingho (Oct 18, 2012)

Its my pc.

Dont know if its static but everytime i switch on my pc i always get the 192.168.2.4 ip address.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please post an ipconfig /all from the pc please and i will let you know whether you have assigned a static ip address of 192.168.2.4 to the pc.


----------



## wingho (Oct 18, 2012)

Is this it?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

You have done just *ipconfig *please type *ipconfig /all *then post the results it has additional info which will tell us whether a static address is assigned or not thank you.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Your port forwarding is not setup correctly which is why its not working.

AoE requires 2300-2310 both UDP and TCP

Instead you did port translation of 2300 to 2310. What you should have done is list Both [in the tcp or udp selection list] and done the following since it does not appear you can choose a range of ports;

Inbound private
2300 2300
2301 2301
2302 2302
etc... up to 2310

if you don't have the choice of both you will need to make this list for both udp and tcp


----------

